# Looking for recipe for Pipian sauce (Mexican)



## Flourgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Our favorite Mexican restaurant has a to-die-for dish called Chicken with Pipian Sauce. It's large shreds of chicken meat drenched in this velvety bright red sauce and it's super spicy and delicious! The menu description says its made with tomatoes, peanuts and spices. 

Does anyone have a recipe or resource for finding out how to make this sauce? Thanks!


----------



## Reanie525i (Oct 30, 2006)

This is not my rec. but one I found online - might be good for this time of year as it has pumkin seeds in it  
Boneless Chicken Recipes
Ingredients:
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon new Mexico red chile powder
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
4  (4-6oz.) boneless skinless chicken breasts
3 tablespoons olive oil; divided use
1/4 cup water
1 medium yellow onion; chopped
3  cloves garlic; chopped
1 cup chicken stock
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 large ancho chile; stemmed
1 cup toasted pumpkin seeds; see note
  ***Papaya Salsa***
1 medium papaya, ripe
1 medium jalapeno pepper,
2 tablespoons onion, Vidalia, minced
1/2  lime
  kosher salt
  Habanero hot sauce

 Directions:
 Note: To toast pumpkin seeds, spread the seeds on an ungreased baking sheet and bake at 325 degrees for 10 minutes or until the seeds are lightly  toasted. 

Preheat oven to 350F. Mix the flour, red chile powder, and pepper together and dredge the chicken in the flour mixture. Heat 2 tablespoons of the oil in an oven-proof pan and saute the chicken until just brown. Remove the chicken and put aside. Pour the water into the pan, add the onions and garlic and cook over medium heat for 4 to 5 minutes until the onions are clear. Spoon the onions, garlic, and pan juices into a blender, add the rest of the ingredients and remaining tablespoon oil; blend. Return the chicken breasts to the pan and pour the pipian sauce over the chicken. Bake at 350F for 30 minutes or until the chicken is cooked through. 

 SERVING SUGGESTIONS: Serve with rice and Papaya Salsa(see below) 

 Papaya Salsa 

Rinse the ripe papaya and dry with a paper towel. Cut the papaya in half and scoop out the seeds. Discard the seeds, although they are edible. Peel the papaya and chop into small pieces. Add the 3/4 cup of the papaya in a medium bowl. Rinse the jalapeno next and dry it. Hold the stem with your left hand, upright on the cutting board, and remove the flesh from the pepper carefully. Leave the seed pod inside. Mince the pepper, yielding almost a tablespoon, and add it to the bowl with the papaya. Add the onion, a pinch of salt, and a squeeze of the lime to the bowl. Stir and set this aside for about 30 minutes to meld the flavors. Add some Habanero hot sauce to taste.
 This recipe for Breasts Of Chicken In Pipian Sauce serves/makes 4


----------



## cookmex (Oct 30, 2006)

*Chicken in Red Pipian Sauce (Pollo en Salsa de Pipian Rojo)*

This recipe is for a red pipian sauce.

1 chicken, about 3 1/2 pounds, cut into serving pieces, loose skin and fat discarded
4 cups water
1 teaspoon salt, or to taste
1 1/2 cups ripe tomatoes, chopped
1/2 cup chopped tomatillos
1 pasilla chile, seeds and stem removed
1 guajillo chile, seeds and stem removed, or substitute New Mexico
1/4 cup lime juice
1/2 cup sesame seeds
1 tablespoon squash seeds (pepitas)
1 cinnamon stick, 1-inch long, broken up
2 teaspoons crushed hot New Mexican red chile
1/2 cup French bread, cubed and moistened with broth
1/4 teaspoon achiote (annatto seed)
1 tablespoon flour
Toasted squash and sesame seeds for garnish 

In a skillet, cook the chicken in 3 cups of the water and the salt over medium heat for 30 minutes. Remove the chicken, keep warm, and reserve the broth for the sauce.

Combine the tomatoes, tomatillos, and chiles in 3/4 cup water and 1/4 cup lime juice and cook over medium heat for 10 minutes.

Toast the sesame seeds, squash seeds, cinnamon stick, and crushed chile in a dry skillet over low heat for about 10 minutes.

In a food processor or blender, process the toasted ingredients, and then add the cooked tomato mixture, stirring into a smooth paste. Add the bread, achiote, 2 cups of chicken broth, flour, and process everything until smooth. Return the sauce to the stove and heat through.

Place the cooked chicken on a platter and cover with the red sauce. Sprinkle the squash and sesame seeds over the top.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 30, 2006)

this is the very best of Chicken with this sauce that I have ever had. It's from my friend Chef Kelly Johnson.

*Pollo Desinflado Asada with Pipian Rojo*

For the chicken

4 chicken legs and thighs
3 cloves garlic
4 Tbs chopped cilantro
zest and juice of 2 limes
4 oz vegetable oil
2 jalapenos or poblanos (depending on how spicy you want it)
salt and pepper

1. with a boning knife remove the leg and thigh bone leaving the meat and skin intact and gently pound to even it out (hence the "uninflated" 

2. mix all the rest of the ingriedients in a blender and marinate chicken for 15-20 minutes.

3. Grill skin side down till skin is crisp and turn. Cook for 8-12 minutes or untill chicken is just done.

For the Pipian Rojo

2 Ancho chilies
1/2 cup pumpkin seeds
2 cloves garlic
2 Tb chopped cilantro
3 cups chicken stock
1 jalapeno
1 med onion diced
2 Tb veg oil
3 limes, juice only

1. In a med pot add the oil till hot and add the onion, jalapeno garlic and pumpkin seeds

2. Saute till seeds and onion are just starting to brown and add anchos and chicken stock.

3. Simmer 1/2 hr or so and add cilanto and lime juice.

4. Put the sauce in a blender and puree till very fine (add more stock if too thick) Season with salt and pepper and hold warm not hot.

Serve with spanish rice and a margarita </SPAN>


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 30, 2006)

I like the receipe that ChefJune has posted.  It really sound delicious.

ChefJune thats for the receipe.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, interesting recipe. I've never seen it to my knowledge.


----------



## Flourgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

These recipes sound fabulous! I'm planning to make this dish on Saturday, so that gives me time to shop for some of the ingredients I don't yet have. They all have pumpkin seeds, perhaps the "peanuts" in the one at the restaurant are the chef's own interpretation. It's not all year that we have pumpkins just lying around our house, I'll use seeds from them to toast. It looks like it's the red chilis that make the sauce red. I may just use a combination of all these recipes.

Thanks!


----------

